# No Eggs or Tads Please help!



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys I guess I seem to be having a problem with my pair of Azureus. I bought a proven breeding pair about 5 months ago and have yet to see any tads. They are about 3 years old and proven breeders they had their last clutch in August 2009. I have read and read and read some more and still have not found a conclusion as to why they are not breeding. I caught them courting a few times and still did not find any tads at all. I shut the mistking off for about a week and a half right now to make a dry season and still nothing (thought it was getting a little dry so I ran the mistking for about 5 min) I turned off their lights for a wile and still nothing. I have fed and fed them and it has not changed anything. The girl looks extremely fat and gravid. Any help would be great. If you can help me and would like to do so please post or send me a P.M. 

-Clemonde


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

If at all possible, you should post a pic of the tank they are in. I think it will better help analyze things.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for your swift response. Attached are photos of them and their tank. I have removed all of the pillow moss on the right and filled the tank with a hefty amount of java moss.

-Clemonde


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

You need to put some plants in there. Also do you have a petri dish under to coco hut??


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Jeff.

It is a very small tank only a 10 gallon. What plant should I put in there? Yes I have a petri dish under the hut. 

-Clemonde


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You can put pothos in there, some larger planted broms. Also leaf litter such as magnolia leafs work great for ground coverage.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

My azureus pair use pothos leaves almost as often as the coco huts to lay their eggs.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

I just feel as if there is not enough room to put a big plant in there. Do you think they are needing more coverage and that is why they are not wanting to breed?

-Clemonde


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

your not doing anything wrong.. sometimes the frogs can have all the best conditions in the world and still wont breed. azureus are normally not very picky when it comes to breeding so im unsure as to why are yours being like that. first i would confirm its a male and female. just to be sure.. and then i would try taking them out of their viv and changing the set up. does the male call? sometimes adding another male or female to the group can get things jump started. a lot of the times if the male doesnt call the female wont lay. so if i was in your position id add another male to the group or swap them out for a few months and see what happens.

my azureus breed in a 10 gallon tank with 1 cocohut on each side of the viv. no pond and just a large potho plant thats over running the tank. its on a soil mix with a very thin layer of spag to lock in moisture and a nice layer of leaf litter and they normally breed every 10 to 15 days. but.. sometimes they take a few months off. hope this helps.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Wouldn't it be a problem if I get another female in there in such a small space? I don't want them to fight. I am going to try and add another coco-hut in there and add a pothos tomorrow. It just sounded a little weird and I am probably doing something wrong, im guessing that's why they haven't had a clutch for about 8 months. I know she is down maby its just him because I have seen her courting but never herd or seen him calling. They have been acting a little shy the last couple of weeks. The male totally goes nuts and runs away when I come to feed them or come close.  

-Clemonde


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Like others stated, more leafy plants definitely would not hurt and may even help. Sometimes it takes a change of scenery to get frogs to breed. Start with some heart shaped philodendron or something viny, though avoid pothos .


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

Will do I will be going to homedepot in about 30 min.

-Clemonde


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a recap and some of my own techniques:

1) LOTS of leaf litter. I mean cover that tank UP. Go to your neighbor's magnolia, jack some leaves from under their tree and sprint for your boiler! Almond leaves rock too, but disintegrate faster.

2) Pothos, pothos, pothos. Easy to get, and tend to take over a 10gallon quickly. Be sure to trim it back in about a couple weeks. 

Get one big, or a couple smaller, bromiliads. Add these in when your rainy season begins.

Mvoe the hut to the other side of the viv as well when your rainy season starts. 

3) Dry spells of only 1 1/2 weeks seems too short to me. Is it truly a dry spell - are you running fans lightly over the tank? What I do is open the top and place a custom screen into its place where the part of the glass top opens. I run the cieling fan on the lowest setting, and for about a few weeks. 

4) Then comes the rain - Turn the fan off, seal the tank. Get lots of misting in there, LOTS. Count to one minute while misting, and mist every time you feel like going up to observe your frogs. It really never stops raining for very long periods of time in the real rain forest, so really get into it. Clean your petri dishes daily - frogs never lay in nasty dishes or film canisters. And to be honest, I have only seen azureus lay on leaves, so make sure you look closely on all the pothos leaves the day after you hear the male calling.

best of luck
will


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

How long should I induce the rainy season and dry season for? I got a broom and pothos today why do I wait till the rainy season to introduce the plants? Should I not put them in tomorrow morning? When I make the rainy season I mist 6 times a day for about 30 seconds but I am going to move that to about 1 minute and fifteen seconds. I am not running any fans over the tank and it stays totally sealed with a glass top. What type of fan should I get and have running? I feel as if it will dry them right up if I have a fan running.

Sorry for all the questions I didn't think it was this complex until I got into the hobby. I know it is only hard until you get the hang of it.

-Clemonde


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I do my dry season for a few weeks. Some guys here go for a month or so. For the dry season, the goal is to get the humidity down as much as you can, maybe 20-30% lower than normal, and keep it steady for a few weeks or more. I open the glass hinged-top and put it back over the other side, and insert a custom screen I made out of metal window frame and black mesh. The fan is optional, but getting a small fan set on low (not blasting right into the viv to desertify it) could get the humidity down to where you want it.

The hand misting improvisation you have is a good one, 1min 15sec is more than enough. Make sure you get plenty of leaf litter, almond or magnolia leaves. I would put the plants in now, but it's up to you; maybe rain + addition of plants at the same time would help, maybe not. Problem is all frogs behave different, you have to experiment a bit. 

goodluck


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

I was thinking.......wont it get to dry in there if I use a screen top? I would think the humidity would go down to about 10 or 20% especially after a week or so of no misting. I got 2 plants in there, cleaned the petry dish, moved everything around, and made it look like a mini jungle. I did not buy leaf litter instead I filled the entire ground up with java moss. Anything else anyone can tell me that im doing wrong? Do you guys mist during your "dry season"? Should I give them the "rainy season" or "dry season" for now? I am making a custom screen for the top it should be done by tomorrow. What do you guys think? If rainy should I up the misting to about 1 min 15 sec 6 times a day? Do you not mist at all during the dry?

sorry again guys.

-Clemonde


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Not really, the screen I use take maybe 1/3 of the top and makes it open-air. The humidity falls dramatically, but doesn't turn my frogs into raisins certainly. I don't keep my cieling fan on all the time though; that is a BIG fan, and keeping it on to blast in my viv 24hrs/ day would be dangerous for the frog. I just turn it on when I go into the frog area, and turn it off when I leave. The air movement generated from the fan will push out the warmer, wetter air in the viv. 

No misting during the dry season, it defeats its purpose. Your 1min15sec idea is fine. For how often/ how much, do whatever works for you. If you look at your frogs all the time, say 5 times a day, do maybe 1min or so. If maybe only a couple times a day, say before and after work only, pump in a lot more before you leave for work. This is where people have an advantage with fisting/ fogging systems.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

I went ahead and put a new broom in there on the right, and a pothos as well to fill up the tank. I moved the coco-hut and spread the java moss throughout the tank. Check out the pictures below. Does anyone suggest anything else? I will put up the screen in about a week or so. I was planning on giving them heavy misting for a week or two and then turning the mist off and putting the screen on. (what do you think of this?)

I have another question. If I am giving them a dry season for 2 weeks without any misting and leaving 1/3rd of the tank covered with screen like the picture below cant they dry up? It may seem like I am asking the same question but I just want to make sure. What precaution can you take to make sure that they wont dry up?

I am so exited and I dont even have tads or eggs yet. I cant wait. 

Thanks in advance!

-Clemonde


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

make sure that bromeliad pot has soil that is really drainy or it will rot faster than you can say "EGGS!". A pot with solely hydroton is ideal, nothing that will absorb


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

§lipperhead said:


> make sure that bromeliad pot has soil that is really drainy or it will rot faster than you can say "EGGS!". A pot with solely hydroton is ideal, nothing that will absorb



Thank you very much, I will be doing that within the next few days. Does anyone else have any other suggestions? Please don't just read my post throw in your opinions as well. 

-Clemonde


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would take the pothos out of the pot, rinse all the dirt off, and lay it around inside the tank.


----------



## DartLover (Aug 26, 2009)

What humidity is dangerous for the frogs? For the dry season what humidity is safe? 

-Clemonde


----------

